# Old Gray Drift Breaker Vid



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I just found this vid of an old gray (mid '60s?) Drift Breaker. The interesting thing is that it looks just like the one that I posted for sale (facebook marketplace) in the For Sale craigslist.ebay forum here. The seller is asking $75.00 for that one. It's located in NJ.


----------

